# Awww, gosh darn it



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Penny has some problem with her ear. She's never had an ear infection. I explored a little bit with a q-tip and didn't find much. I made a vet appointment for tomorrow afternoon. I'm not comfortable with probing very far. She was fine before going to the barn at noon with her dad.

Right now she's most upset that Penny's Dad left on his bike and she's stuck at home!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

She's never had an ear infection?? Wow!! I am impressed!! 

We hate ears in this house. But if it IS an infection, it's relatively simple to deal with. Drops in the ear (oh, forget what I said about easy  ) for 7-10 days. 

Really, don't worry - the vet will show you how to put them in. I find if I get Tesia to sit, I fold back the ear, get the drops in quickly, and then hold her head to my leg and massage the ear canal to get the drops in well. I try to make it gentle and quiet, lots of soothing words, and there is always a cookie at the end. 

Hope Penny is okay!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Good luck<:

Jacks has the beginnings of an ear infection right now. All thanks to him going out every day with me and attacking the hose while I'm watering the garden. I need to get him going on cranberry juice and of course I'm cleaning his ear out every day. >.<


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

geez, I hope it's nothing. 
Tiny is 15 and has never had an ear infection, Tito at 5 has never had one either. Toby got them all the time. Some dogs are just luckier than others!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Penny's luck ran out...yeast infection. On the good side, the vet "we NEVER see them THIS early". Ya, I know...Penny shook her head twice and I said "That's it, call the vet". She just doesn't shake so obviously something is not right.

So, we had a lesson in ear wash and ear drops...twice a day and recheck in 2 weeks. She's very good about it! We'll see how good she stays after a few days of this. :wink: (My smiley option doesn't work)


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

It sounds like you caught it early so it should clear up nicely in no time ...especially with your TLC


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks, Laura. She is not shaking today so it was worth it to catch it so early.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Penny's Mom said:


> Penny's luck ran out...yeast infection. On the good side, the vet "we NEVER see them THIS early". Ya, I know...*Penny shook her head twice and I said "That's it, call the vet"*. She just doesn't shake so obviously something is not right.


"Happily trained by Penny to be a good doggie mom"

​


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Awwww....to Golden Camper: :kiss:


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

cranberry juice?

and poor Penny! Thank goodness you paid attention to her, kudos to you, Penny's Mom!


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

Lola has a simular ear issue.... Clean pink healthy ears... but she shakes her head like her ear(s) is bothering her. I thought it was her tags on her collar and taping them together helped some... but she still shakes her head off and on like something is bothering her. Is is possible to have a very deep infection even though the ear canal looks and smells just fine?


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Awesome job at catching it so early - you must be so attuned to her! I don't know if I would have caught it so early, thats great.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Penny's infection was very deep. They swabbed and then looked thru the microscope. She had "some" yeast in the ear she was shaking and "one" (the vet's exact word) in the other. The outside of Penny's ear is pink and healthy and even when I probed about an inch with a q-tip I didn't find anything. And she smelled fine. (But desparately needs a bath )

They probed much deeper and the swab was blackish-red. Visual exam with the scope thingy saw inflammation.

I would take Lola in for an exam. Cost was $86 including ear wash and miconazole. I feel it's always cheaper to get at these things right away.

When it comes to Penny and me; some times I think we could breathe for each other. She is my :heartbeat.


----------

